# Greenhood Nottingham



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Was working in Beeston today in Nottingham & decided to pop into Greenhood coffee shop.

Had a Cap with their house blend & it was great.

Decided to pop back in to speak to the owner Rory & see if they sold their own blend, which they do.

Their house blend for milk drinks is roasted by Hasbean. I have picked up a bag to have a play with.

Really nice place. Rory seems like a nice guy. I asked him how to pull it he said 18in 40out in 30+ seconds.









3 x mythos,1 x ek43 in the shop. No messing!

It has been mentioned before but IMO worth the should out again. Check it out if you're in the area!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Great shop and Rory does seem like a great chap - always nice to see them get a mention!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking forward to nipping in on Tuesday being as I will be just up the road dropping my sewing machine off for a service that day









Really glad you mentioned it!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Looking forward to nipping in on Tuesday being as I will be just up the road dropping my sewing machine off for a service that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!

I don't know about parking but I do know there is a big Tesco's right there so you could kill 3 birds with one stone. Service the sewing machine, coffee & a quick shop!

Make sure to grab a bag of their house blend... Super sweet & smooth. Not my usual drink but really enjoying it.

Too much coffee today! A latte for breakfast, follows by a flat white 15 mins later (couldn't help myself) then a cap at lunch at this place & then another cap when I got the beans home to try out then a split shot drink to round the day off with the wife!

Dosed 21g in > 46g (2.2 ratio) out in 40 seconds was great! These beans for sure sit low in the basket... That's a 20g VST & I think I could quite easily fit another gram or two in to take me up to my usual 'fill level'... Medium roast so a little more dense than the darker stuff I have been having from coffeecompass.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Perfect!
> 
> I don't know about parking but I do know there is a big Tesco's right there so you could kill 3 birds with one stone. Service the sewing machine, coffee & a quick shop!
> 
> ...


Haha! Some days are meant for too much coffee!

Going to have 4 hours to kill so I expect it will be a coffee-fuelled trio for me


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Haha! Some days are meant for too much coffee!
> 
> Going to have 4 hours to kill so I expect it will be a coffee-fuelled trio for me


4 hours to kill... they have 4 grinders running different beans, one drink per hour? Take a good book!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

@MildredM there is free parking for (I think) 3 hours at Sainsbury's and it's very nearby. Some great coffee to be had in the city centre too if you're venturing that way!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

johnbudding said:


> @MildredM there is free parking for (I think) 3 hours at Sainsbury's and it's very nearby. Some great coffee to be had in the city centre too if you're venturing that way!


That looks great, thank you









Coffee and sewing machine shop on the same road - perfect


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

So we stopped into Greenhoods today. An excellent cup...many thanks to thos post for getting us there. A much better detour on a roadtrip than a sketchy servo Costa!

Cheers!

T


----------

